# Advice for my 1st Show in April



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

*Hi all, I'm in need of and tips or changes that would help tweak my diet for my 1st Comp in just over 5 weeks time.*

*I started @ 224lbs at the 1st of Jan and now @ 191lbs*

*I jumped on keto 2 weeks ago and just want to get any thing I might be missing (starting to panic maybe) Feeling like I'm behind*

*191lbs = 1910 daily calories*

*BF= 8% -191lbs =176 LBM*

*176grms Protein / 6 meals = 30gms =704 calories*

*Leaving 1206 calories from fats = 22grms per 6 meals*

*This was me last Wednesday *










*Diet =*

*Meal 1 200g egg whites, 2 whole boiled eggs and 10g Udos*

*Meal 2 130g Chicken, 20g Coconut oil and Green beans*

*Meal 3 130g Chicken, Whole Earth PB, Spinach & Broccoli*

*Meal 4 150g Steak, Asparagus and Spinach*

*Meal 5 130g Chicken (lamb, lean steak mince etc) 20g EVOO & Greens*

*Fats adjusted on different meats above*

*Meal 6 35g Casien, 10g Udos, Sugar Fee jelly with 20g of Double Cream*

*I'm due a carb up on Saturday but I'm unsure this is good for me at this time? *

*Your opinions please.*

*Water intake is @ 5/6 liters with a can or 2 of Diet coke/Sugar free Redbull*

*All water is laced with BCAA & Aminos*

*Sups = Vits, Mins, Krill oil, Taurine, HMB, No2 etc*

*Gear = Prop, Mast,Tri Tren,Equi and Adex. 3 weeks time drop oils then onto Wini*

*Also 80mcgs Clen*

*Training = All cardio is done fasted*

*Sunday = 45mins Cardio*

*Monday= 45mins Cardio pm= Legs/Calves*

*Tuesday= 45mins Cardio pm= Chest/Tri's/Abs*

*Wednesday Rest*

*Thurday = 45mins Cardio pm= Back/Bi's/Abs*

*Friday = 45mins Cardio pm= Delts/Abs*

*Saturday = 30mins cardio*

*Any help and advice would be * :thumbup1:

*Thanks*

*BD*


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

How much have you been losing per week and has this slowed down this week?

I've never used Keto personally, but if your getting tighter and losing BF then stick to it! I might be tempted to up the cardio a little, maybe 30mins am and pm (or PWO).

Are you taking any T3/4, Clen, eph etc?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Oh and looking GOOD mate, proper big quads!


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

Yeah, sorry. I'm taking clen @ 80mcgs weeks on/2 weeks off. It's what I was recommend. Is that OK?

The weight has been coming off @ 2-3lbs a week. There was one week i stayed the same but after going keto I drooped 6lbs 1st week and 4 2nd week. Muscle lose has/is minimal I would say so far.

I like the idea of 40mins morning & 20mins pm before meal 6 say?

I'm still loosing as I had a sneaky check yesterday morning and was down 2lbs. I weigh in on Saturday mornings so fingers crossed.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

The Big Dog said:


> Yeah, sorry. I'm taking clen @ 80mcgs weeks on/2 weeks off. It's what I was recommend. Is that OK?
> 
> The weight has been coming off @ 2-3lbs a week. There was one week i stayed the same but after going keto I drooped 6lbs 1st week and 4 2nd week. Muscle lose has/is minimal I would say so far.
> 
> ...


All looks perfect to me mate, the loss looks good, if you can hit 3 lbs a week you should be ok for mininal muscle loss, when do you train? Morning or night? I'd do 40min pre meal one and 20mins PWO if you train at night, if you train in the am 20mins PWO and year 40min pre last meal of day.

When is the show exactly?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Maybe when off the clen do ECA?


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks dude, will give the ECA a crack.

I do cardio before breakfast and weights after meal 4.

The show is 24 April !


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

firstly looking good mate!

Take a look at some of the other threads about eca stacks, not alot (if any) good stacks about. I had diamond labs eca, highly recomend it if you can get hold of it.

I think the best thing to do is make your own stack, chesteaze

http://www.boots.com/en/Do-Do-ChestEze-9-Tablets_865754/?CAWELAID=381538969&cm_mmc=Shopping%20Engines-_-Google%20Base-_---_-DoDo%20ChestEze%20%209%20Tablets

(^Damn thats a long link) seems popular at the momment.

All the best with the comp, let us all know how you get on?


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Looking good size and proportion for a first show mate, im approaching my first one in june. good luck and let me know how u get on


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks guys. Will let you know how it's going over the next 5 weeks and how the show goes.

Will try to get my hand on the Dimond labs.

Anymore in put/tips would be greatful guys

Thanks


----------

